# Id my new fish!



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I bought this fish as a Strawberry Bananna Spilo. I'm not too good at Identification. I'm not sure wheter it's spilo Cf or maybe a rhom, But i have no idea.
Thanks


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

These have been going around for a while...if it is the species im thinking, and I dont think they have been described yet. I think Frank has a few and is working with some experts to figure out what it is. Although yours looks a little more rhombeus than the one im thinking....


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ash's site said Strawberry Bananna Spilo Cf. When i first saw it i thought it def looked like a rhom, but i dont care what it is he's a nice fish. Thnaks for the info GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is a beautiful fish, no doubt about that


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

He is missing an eye which cant really be seen in the pics. But he is really active already hes been in the tank for about an hour, he is swimming all around and eating shrimp like its the end of the world. He is a great fish no matter what the species.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is some of the discussion on the fish im thinking it is....but once again...I could be totally off.
teeth discussion.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

IT IS DEFINATLY A SPILO JUST THAT HUMP IS HUGE


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks good what ever it is


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

2 more


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

last one


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That last one looks a lot like the undescribed fish I am thinking it is.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im looking at his tail. I see some rhoms with tails that look like it and some cf's with tails like it. I done trying to id it myself, and i dont reall care what species it is. The only thing is if it is a rhom i need to get a bigger tank.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yeap is that fish that GG is talkin about...i believe that we are gonna know soon about what it is...i will post pictures from previous posts i i can find them.....

Nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

IT IS A UNDER FED SPILO ALL OF HIS FAT DEPOSIT ARE GONE. GET HIM BACK UP TO NORMAL AND HE SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree the fish is skinny as hell...but to me it doesnt look like the same species you posted.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I agree the fish is skinny as hell...but to me it doesnt look like the same species you posted.


 I agree...









Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is the pics....

1st...

Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

2nd

Jim


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Husky those pics look alot like my fish, except for the colors, Mine is darker and the gold is as vibrant, that could be due to stress because i just recieved this fish at about 10 am today.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish are indeed the same as Husky Jim's. Undernourished and needs to be fed until the dorsum and belly region fill out more.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The fish are indeed the same as Husky Jim's. Undernourished and needs to be fed until the dorsum and belly region fill out more.


 Thanks Frank!!! So it def not an Spilo cf?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bigkrup444 Posted on Jan 20 2004, 11:05 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Jan 20 2004, 05:53 PM)
> The fish are indeed the same as Husky Jim's. Undernourished and needs to be fed until the dorsum and belly region fill out more.
> 
> *Thanks Frank!!! So it def not an Spilo cf? *


Not by that common name of spilo CF which is currently applied to a rhomboid fish closer in resemblance to S. rhombeus. Scientifically speaking your fish is a member of the spilopleura complex (which is made up of about 5 or so species). So "common name" speaking you can call it anything you want, but the common name spilo CF would not apply to it since this name is being used on a Serrasalmus sp. with a bright red throat which more resembles S. sanchezi or S. altispinis. I hope in time to finally have a name placement for spilo CF so that common name can be dropped and end confusion. For now we are stuck with it.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for clearing it up to me Frank. I appreiciate it
Thanks


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

WOW









Those fish are really awsome and bad @ss looking!

I would really like to know more about the species. Anyone got any info?

Oburi


----------

